# Getting a Big boy now.



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Ozzy really is growing into a very big lad indeed , its not so easy to see how big he really is now from these pics but you can take my word for it , lol he's huge , hope you like the pics..........CHRIS....


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh he's gorgeous and look at that big bushy tail!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He is such a fabulous boy with the most fantastic tail - I think the foxes round me would kill for a tail like that 
He certainly looks big enough in the top photo  has he much more growing to do?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Lynn, Ozzy is only just 10 months old now and everyone has told me he still has a lot more growing to do, if thats the case then god help us hahahaha, he really is a monster, His tail is his pride and joy , they call them " tails with a cat on the end " and it suits him, best wishes........Chris.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow what a handsome boy, ( as are your other cats,),_


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> _wow what a handsome boy, ( as are your other cats,),_


Thank you, so nice of you, take care........Chris


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

He is growing in to a big handsome boy!! It's difficult to believe he is only 10 months, with that face and his shape! He has already taken on the MC shape hasn't he?

Ems x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Chris
Wow he is so handsome and he has got so big. 

Viv xx


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi VIV yes he has got a nice size now, and i just weighed Ozzy but the scales i used are not the most accurate but on them he is showing at 17lbs, i think hes prob more like 16 1/2 lbs but thats still a good weight for a 10 month old lad.........best wishes......Chris


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Oooh gorgeous! Love that tail!


----------



## cazcatz (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh wow what a looker, you've really made me want one!!! Stunning


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Caz, why not get yourself a Maine Coon kitten then, I've had dogs all my life and if im truely honest was never a huge cat fan until a few yrs ago when we got our first Ragdoll cat, then last year we had the chance of getting Ozzy the MC and fell in love with him, now to be honest i prefur MC's to dogs, He plays like a dog he will carry and fetch things, he greets us when we come into the house and every morning and loves to be right with us, they really are a fantastic breed of cat and are amazing with children. good luck ...........Chris


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: Stunning as always


----------

